
Laptops killing work life balance - 100-xyz
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/02/laptops-killed-work-life-balance/606334/
======
100-xyz
I believe smartphones may have done worse damage. Now I am on call any time
all the time! Goodbye work life balance.

~~~
throwaway17_17
Hard agree. I can’t even count the hour increase that has come from my clients
having the ability to text 24/7/365 (well, I could go count my billable hours
for the last 8 years, but I don’t want to). The only upside is that clients
seem more than willing to pay for the time, and at an increased rate for after
hours communication. But having my vacation interrupted is almost not worth
the revenue increase.

